# Duck Confit



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2012)

So I took a whole duck and decided to do just the breasts for dinner.  Because of that I was left with some leg quarters and other parts.  YAY!

I decided to follow a recipe for confit with the quarters.

The legs sat in the salt for about 39 hours and three hours in the oven simmering in the fat.  OH GOODNESS!  This is awesome.  I have never tried duck confit before, but I am officially hooked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks good.  I keep looking at duck, but Shrek has been fairly adamant about not liking it.  I probably have to wait until he is gone to cook one.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 7, 2012)

It looks wonderful.  I'm going to try making it someday.  

Where do you get 4 cups of duck fat?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> It looks wonderful.  I'm going to try making it someday.
> 
> Where do you get 4 cups of duck fat?



Exactly, I would never have that much to begin with.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2012)

I had a bit of it on hand already from the Thanksgiving duck.  When I debreasted this one I took all the skin I ended with, which was a lot, and rendered that.  

I didn't have that much, but I had almost enough to submerge the parts.  Of course now I am thinking if I got another duck I could add to my reserve, and confit all of it!!  

PF send Shrek out to a movie and make duck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I had a bit of it on hand already from the Thanksgiving duck.  When I debreasted this one I took all the skin I ended with, which was a lot, and rendered that.
> 
> I didn't have that much, but I had almost enough to submerge the parts.  Of course now I am thinking if I got another duck I could add to my reserve, and confit all of it!!
> 
> PF send Shrek out to a movie and make duck.



Oh...that would be simpler...no body to hide.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm trying to get my head around duck confit. I know I'm going to like this. I still can't quite grasp it...

Why do Asians sell you duck legs and break the bone just above the ankle? I think it's because the tendons won't pull the leg muscles into a clump. Is this right?

I love my local Asian markets. I can go to 99 Ranch and get as many duck leg quarters as I like. Having access like this is one reason why people live in places like I'm in.


----------



## Souzy sous (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> So I took a whole duck and decided to do just the breasts for dinner.  Because of that I was left with some leg quarters and other parts.  YAY!
> 
> I decided to follow a recipe for confit with the quarters.
> 
> The legs sat in the salt for about 39 hours and three hours in the oven simmering in the fat.  OH GOODNESS!  This is awesome.  I have never tried duck confit before, but I am officially hooked.




I have cooked literally 1,000's of confit duck legs....yours look absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2012)

Good job Z, I confit a lot of things, for meats I use the same type of curing method then put the meat in a vacpak bag add a blob of goose/duck fat vacuum seal and place in a water filled baine marie the cook in the oven.This method makes storage easier and you don't need the same amount of fat.It also makes it possible to flavour each bag differently, one of my favs is adding 5 spice powder to the fat before cooking then crisping the legs in the oven and using the shredded meat with chinese pancakes, spring onions,cucumber and plum sauce. 
Halibut or Monk fish are great to confit in goose fat.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks good.  I keep looking at duck, but Shrek has been fairly adamant about not liking it.  I probably have to wait until he is gone to cook one.




I face the same problem with my family members.  I tell them how fantastic it tastes and they respond wit, "It's all dark meat.  I don't like dark meat.".  

That's OK.  MFM.

When I want duck I just make something else for SO.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 8, 2012)

Andy,

Let them know that the breast is considered a white meat, even though it is darker than turkey.  

You might have to suffer through just eating the leg quarters though... oh the things one does for the joy of others...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2012)

I have no interest in getting them into eating duck.  I gave up years ago trying to convince people to eat things they don't want to.  I'm happy to carry the entire responsibility of making sure the duck doesn't go to waste.

They're probably thinking I'm trying to get them to eat something really gross so I can laugh at their reactions.  While I'm thinking they are missing out on a really great taste.

The road not taken...


----------



## Souzy sous (Jan 8, 2012)

Bolas, that is an amazing idea with the vacpac! We do 40-80 duck legs in a batch at work, so I don't know if it would be economical, but at home that is a treasure of an idea. Also, must reduce mess quite a bit. Thank you for that tidbit!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I have no interest in getting them into eating duck.  I gave up years ago trying to convince people to eat things they don't want to.  I'm happy to carry the entire responsibility of making sure the duck doesn't go to waste.
> 
> They're probably thinking I'm trying to get them to eat something really gross so I can laugh at their reactions.  While I'm thinking they are missing out on a really great taste.
> 
> The road not taken...




Just remember to keep a stiff upper lip while you carry out the responsibility, one shouldn't let a scrap of the duck go to waste.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 8, 2012)

I shredded the meat this morning, and then made a risotto with duck stock (made this day before yesterday). 

This is amazing.  It is probably a good thing I made a small dish of this, I could eat my weight in this.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 15, 2012)

Since I did duck breasts for VDay I thought it would be a perfect time to do confit again.  

For 42 hours it sat in the fridge covered in salt, garlic, shallots, black pepper and thyme:







Then rinse and put into a dish:






Duck fat from the fridge was melted:






And finally it was poured over the duck pieces:






It is apparent I need more duck fat.  

I will have more pictures in three hours.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 15, 2012)

Done and shredded.






Oh this stuff is good.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2012)

Gimme that and a fork.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2012)

I wasn't hungry...now I want that!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 16, 2012)

Bravo Z


----------

